# Reading?



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrs *** is going to Reading tomorrow, does anyone have any recommendations for where she may get a decent coffee?

Thanks all


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

********** said:


> Mrs *** is going to Reading tomorrow, does anyone have any recommendations for where she may get a decent coffee?
> Thanks all


Here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/25587-any-coffee-shops-in-reading-or-bracknell/?tab=comments#comment-589240


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks M.R.S despite trying a search on TT nothing appeared, appreciation for your assist


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

********** said:


> Thanks M.R.S despite trying a search on TT nothing appeared, appreciation for your assist


Happy to help.

Use google, like this: (click, it's safe)

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Acoffeeforums.co.uk+reading+uk+workhouse

The trick is to use the parameter "site" to restrict searches to only coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

The best place I found is CUP.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> Use google, like this: (click, it's safe)
> 
> ...


Why oh why doesn't the bloody search on here work any more... can't find anything these days... if it did might just be able to locate@Tait and get it put to rights... more chance of the man on the moon dropping by for a cuppa I feel, than this site being fixed any time soon... such a shame


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think C.U.P is better, but I do disapprove of places which, have I ordered an espresso, they ask me to take a seat and bring it to the table. Far too hipster for me. By the time they bring it to me is cold and horrible. I much prefer ordering an espresso and drinking soon after. For that reason, I quite like workhouse coffee.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't been in it yet but Anonyous Coffee Co look like they use good roasters and has good reviews. The guy who set it up used to work with Tamp.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrs *** here. So grateful for all the recommendations for Reading. Thank you . Ended up at Tamp, where the coffee was spectacular. Rated up in my top 5 (*** now wants to know what they are, best make sure he's listed then!). Anyway, drop by, its popular, peaceful and outside seats, a real calm in an otherwise busy very hot work day. I chose Tanzanian coffee, which I think was Iyela. Smooth tasting and very more-ish. Meant to go back after work for beans and more coffee, but time just rushed and so did I for my train. Next time...


----------

